# Native Resolution Question



## somedude (Nov 18, 2006)

I dont know where to put this but i think it would go here. Sorry if im wrong.

I have a question about native resolution in TV's
I know that resolution is how big a tv can display in pixels (EX. 1920 x 1080) but how is it that smaller tv's (EX. 32" 1080P tv with a native resolution of 1920 x 1080) can show that many pixels when there are 50" tvs that have a native resolution of 1366 x 768 which is 720p?

Arent pixels 1 size and doesnt it mean the bigger the tv the more pixels it can have and the smaller the tv the less pixels? its that way with monitors too.

I'd just like to know why please.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Pixels can be any size really which is why two TV's of the same dimension can have different resolutions.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The real question is; How many pixels can fit on the head of a pin? :grin:


----------



## somedude (Nov 18, 2006)

can u give me an example of size? like on ms paint or something? and as to why its different? how much difference does it make in quality and such? thanks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

To determine actual pixel size just divide the resolution by the dimension.

1920×1080 means that this display has 1920 pixels horizontally and 1080 pixels vertically. So if it's a 50" diagonal TV with a horizontal dimension of 40" then 1920/40 = 48 pixels per inch by 1080/30 = 36 ppi high. So each pixel on that TV is about .020" W x .027" H


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Well said, Yustr.


----------

